
Amazon Assistant: Chrome extension that adds Amazon products to Google results - varenc
https://www.amazon.com/assistant
======
varenc
Would love to see the HN crowd's take on this. I had thought that using
extensions to modify someone else's site becomes a bit of a legal issue. See
Facebook's legal threats to extension writers that add features like "who de-
friended me" to Facebook.

